# 3000 free PDFs all about prepping!



## The Bear Of Canada (Jan 23, 2014)

I found this site with a bunch of free pdfs of prepping knowledge! 
Armageddon Online - Disaster Preparedness - The Ultimate Index for Disaster Preparation, Planning, and Information 
Enjoy::clapping::


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Bear, very thoughtful post.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Need more ink.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Bear great information!!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Bump bump for good information


----------

